# Atc strikes



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Air-traffic controllers in strike in April. Unions representing Portuguese air-traffic controllers (ATC) decided Friday to present a strike notice for April in protest against the economic policy for the ATC company. The strike will last two hours a day in the mornings of 12, 13, 19, 20, and 26 April.


THE PORTUGAL NEWS.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Spain*

Portugals TAP cancels most Spanish flights for Thursday due general strike. TAP/Air Portugal has canceled more than half its scheduled flights into and out of Spain on Thursday due to a planned general strike in its Iberian neighbor, a TAP official said. The official told Lusa News Agency TAP had cancelled 15 of 27 scheduled round trips planned for the day.


pORTUGAL nEWS


----------

